# Are these any good out here for "regular" speed trolling?



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

When I started rebuilding the Searay, I figured I'd be fishing a couple of years ago. Went and bought enough stuff to outfit a small tackle store. Now that it is getting closer, I need to start deciding which of the few hundred "things" I have are worth giving a shot. I have similar ones (buried somewhere) with streamlined holographic Kona type heads, metal heads with spinners, concave metal heads and bullet heads with little holes around the line hole. I'd appreciate any inputs as to what to start with. I plan to run one or 2 lines set up with trolling weights or planers for Wahoo and have some plugs that look like pics I've seen being used and some skirts too. I'm looking for stuff that maybe a hungry dolphin, might like. Would anything like this work for Cobia? Also, I have a couple of decent sized planers (never liked them years ago, did better with wire and a heavy trolling sinker for a "meat" rod). Are planers any good for Wahoo or will you lose most of them due to the slack when the planer trips.
Thanks
I have them running from 4 or 5" up to close to 2 feet (Williamson Teasers).


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Lures*

Everything you have pictured will catch fish at 7 knots planners work fine for wahoo no issues with slack line. Couldn't go wrong picking up a couple of blue and white islanders and put medium ballyhoo behind them


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Thanks
I think I have a few Sea Witches (70's vintage) that look like the Islanders I've seen and some other similar things. We used them with Ballyhoo back then.
I appreciate the info on the planers. I picked up a couple heavy ones at the Flea Market and have some plugs in the mess that might work.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lures......Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

No they all suck. Just pm me directions to your house so I can dispose of them for you.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I have probably a few hundred, all new and a bunch of extra braid. Be happy to sell some or at least discuss some swaps. I bought a bunch of reels too and need a couple of short med to heavy spinning Ugly Sticks or similar. Just haven't found a good place to get rid of the excess. I'd be happy to set up at the Flea Market, I think it is Navarre or Gulf Breeze when the wx is bad and not a good fishing day if there was some interest. Prices and selection will be good.
Open to suggestions. Even have some shark rig stuff and braid to 200#.


----------

